#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Με μάστερ θα ισοδυναμούν τα πτυχία των Πολυτεχνείων

## Pappos

*Με μάστερ θα ισοδυναμούν τα πτυχία των Πολυτεχνείων*


Με μάστερ θα ισοδυναμούν τα πτυχία που χορηγούν τα Πολυτεχνεία, οι Πολυτεχνικές και Γεωπονικές Σχολές ύστερα από ενιαίες και αδιάσπαστες πενταετείς σπουδές, εφόσον περάσει η διάταξη που μελετά το υπουργείο Παιδείας.



Σύμφωνα με «Τα Νέα» ο υπουργός Παιδείας κ. Αριστείδης Μπαλτάς, ο οποίος προέρχεται από το Πολυτεχνείο της Αθήνας, έχει σκοπό να συμπεριλάβει την νέα διάταξη σε πολυνομοσχέδιο για την Παιδεία.

Η αναβάθμιση αποτελούσε πάγιο αίτημα των Πολυτεχνείων και του ΤΕΕ εδώ και δεκαετίες και την είχαν υποσχεθεί χωρίς να την πραγματοποιήσουν αρκετοί από τους προηγούμενους υπουργούς Παιδείας.

Για το θέμα αυτό ο υπουργός Παιδείας, Αριστείδης Μπαλτάς, συναντήθηκε κάποιες ημέρες νωρίτερα με την αντιπρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ και πρώην αντιπρύτανη του Ε.Μ. Πολυτεχνείου, Τώνια Μοροπούλου, η οποία επανέφερε το αίτημα των Πολυτεχνείων της χώρας, να θεσμοθετηθούν αδιάσπαστες πενταετείς σπουδές που θα οδηγούν σε μάστερ πλάι στις διασπασμένες (σε τρία χρόνια για πτυχίο και 1-2 ακόμη για μάστερ) που παρέχουν αγγλοσαξονικές Σχολές Μηχανικών.

Αν περάσει τελικά η νέα διάταξη για τις Πολυτεχνικές σχολές δεν αποκλείεται να είναι αναδρομική η αναβάθμιση των πτυχίων και έτσι οι απόφοιτοι του Πολυτεχνείου μέχρι ενός χρονικού σημείου να θεωρούνται κάτοχοι μάστερ ώστε να μπορούν να αναβαθμιστούν βαθμολογικά αν, για παράδειγμα, εργάζονται στο Δημόσιο. 

Αγκάθι για τη διάταξη αποτελούν οι προβλέψεις της συνθήκης της Μπολόνια καθώς αν προχωρήσει το σχέδιο του υπουργείου Παιδείας τότε τα ελληνικά πολυτεχνεία θα εισαγάγουν τη μορφή του «απευθείας μεταπτυχιακού» παραβιάζοντας τους προβλεπόμενους τρεις κύκλους σπουδών από τη συγκεκριμένη συνθήκη.

Πηγή:  http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...-polutehneion/

Εδώ παρατηρούμε για μια ακόμη φορά την λειτουργία τριτοκοσμικού κράτους. Προσωπικά οι σπουδές B.Sc. (3 χρόνια) και Μ.Sc. (2 χρόνια) θεωρητικά ισοδυναμούν ότι αφορά τα χρόνια σπουδών με τα 5ετή του Ελλαδιστάν. Υπάρχει όμως μια βασική διαφορά.
Τα πρώτα τρία έτη σε οποιαδήποτε σχολή (ΠΕ ή ΑΕΙ ΤΤ) τα μαθήματα κατά μέσο όρο είναι κατά 75% τα ίδια. Επίσης πολλές σχολές προσθέτουν σκόπιμα πολλά μαθήματα (κατά την άποψή μου άχρηστα) μόνο και μόνο να ανέβει ο αριθμός μαθημάτων (μιλάμε για μαθήματα "Φιλοσοφία του Μηχανικού" και λοιπά αερομαθήματα.
Τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια είναι τα καθοριστικά. Εκεί θα επιλέξει το μεταπτυχιακό που θέλει να κάνει εξειδίκευση. Στο Ελλαδιστάν επειδή πρόκειται για μια χωρά τριτοκοσμική και επειδή όλοι είχανε M.Sc. είπανε να ακολουθήσουνε την μόδα και εδώ. 
*Δηλαδή το άκρως άωτον της βλακείας:*
Σπουδάζουμε 5έτη, το ΤΕΕ δεν επιθυμεί 3+2, οπότε για να είμαστε καλυμμένοι όποιος θέλει ας κάνει 2 χρόνια M.Sc. οπότε μια χαρά. Βέβαια επειδή το επίπεδο στο ΤΕΕ είναι πολύ πτωχό ότι αφορά ακαδημαϊκά θέματα, κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε εκεί μέσα ότι ενώ όλοι στην Ευρώπη και στον υπόλοιπο πολιτισμένο χρόνο αποκτούν M.Sc. σε 5 χρόνια στο Ελλαδιστάν χρειάζεσαι 7 χρόνια.
Συνεχίζω. Η ισοτιμία έχει να κάνει με τα χρόνια σπουδών. Πέντε έτη το πολυτενχείο και το B.Sc. (3 χρόνια) και Μ.Sc. (2 χρόνια) δίνει πάλι σύνολο πέντε έτη. Αλλά μόνο στα έτη !!!
Υπάρχουν χαοτικές διαοφορές στο πρόγραμμα σπουδών. 
Υπάρχει M.Sc. Computational Mechanics, υπάρχει το Construction Engineering και πολλά άλλα.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει σύγκριση ενός τελειόφοιτου 5ετές που ακολούθησε συγκοινωνιακό για να γλυτώσει τα μπετά τις σιδηρές κτλ με κάποιον που έχει 3 χρόνια B.Sc και ακολούθησε 2 χρόνια Μ.Sc Construction Engineering !!!
Kάτι τέτοιο είναι τρομερά επικίνδυνο γιατί εδώ στην μπανανία ο 5ετές συγκοινωνιολόγος υπογράφει στατικά !!!
Για αυτό και υποστηρίζω ότι άλλο το 5ετές και άλλο το 3+2.
Υπάρχουν χαοτικές διαφορές στο πρόγραμμα σπουδών.
Για παράδειγμα αναφέρω ότι προσωπικά είχα στο M.Sc Konstruktiver Ingenieurbau:
6 μπετά (Τα 2 μπετά στο B.Sc)
6 σιδηρές (Oι 2 σιδηρές στο B.Sc)
6 στατικές (το ίδιο όπως επάνω)
7 μηχανικές 
(Σιδηροδρομική και μερικά άλλα δεν τα βάζω)
Δεν δέχομαι ούτε για αστείο ένας 5ετές που πήγε συγκοινωνιολόγος και τελειώσε νύχτα να πιστεύει ότι έχει τις ίδιες γνώσεις με εμένα στα δομοστατικά !!! Είναι απλά επικίνδυνος για την ασφάλεια των δομοστατικών Εργων !!!

Αλλά εδώ θα μου πεις...εδώ μεγάλε στο Ellada υπογράφουν τοπογραφικά όλοι εκτός τον τοπογράφο...για τι παιδεία και M.Sc μιλάω...μιλάμε για μπανάνα όχι αστεία...

----------

